# Weapons and there practicality



## terryl965 (May 1, 2006)

Which weapon do you use in the dojang or dojo and which one's would you use if you was on the streets.

The way I see it some weapons are for show in the school and some are really meant for the confortation on the street, so which is your favorite in the school and out of the school.

Please lets leave the guns out of this for a while OK.
terry


----------



## stickarts (May 1, 2006)

Sticks and sticks!   I enjoy many weapons but those are my favorite for their practicality, the beautiful techniques that can be done with what can seem to be a plain looking weapon at first, and probably also because I had the good fortune to learn them right from the founder of our system which is not the case for me with the other sytems i study.

Yep, Like Clint said" There's nothing like a good piece of hickory!" (or rattan)


----------



## mantis (May 1, 2006)

double daggers.

or double chop sticks, double steel pens and so forth...

sticks can definintely be useful, but how often do you go out with a stick in your hand?


----------



## HKphooey (May 1, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> double daggers.
> 
> or double chop sticks, double steel pens and so forth...
> 
> sticks can definintely be useful, but how often do you go out with a stick in your hand?


 
Umbrella, flashlight, pool stick broken in half - many items can be used in a similar manner as rattan.

I also like the sticks, but a knife is a close second.


----------



## The Lorax (May 1, 2006)

I prefer a knife as I always have one with me, I just wish aikido had more knife work.  A stick is pretty handy too, I kind of wish I was old enough to carry a walking stick everywhere without looking suspicious.


----------



## Mcura (May 1, 2006)

I'll agree to stick/improvised stick as a weapon of choice for street use. This isn't the jungles of Borneo or Renaissance Europe, and thus we cannot carry large blades just going about our daily business. But a casual look around can yield "stick-like objects" all over the place.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 1, 2006)

stick and staff training is good for helping with improvised weapons.  i wouldn't carry either around, but if you know how to use them you can pick most anything up.

for a carry with me weapon, i love the cane.  they're versatile, hidden in plain sight, and don't escalate the situation like most weapons.

other weapons, even the 'impractical' ones like a katana or wakizashi can still teach range, motion, angles of attack and other important aspects of combat.

plus they're really rather fun.


----------



## stickarts (May 1, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> double daggers.
> 
> or double chop sticks, double steel pens and so forth...
> 
> sticks can definintely be useful, but how often do you go out with a stick in your hand?


 
Everything that you learn with a stick can also be done with emptyhand!


----------



## AceHBK (May 1, 2006)

Retractable baton.  Some come with a lil carrying case that you can hide on you.  Perfect!


----------



## beau_safken (May 1, 2006)

Sticks and knives.  Almost anything can be used as a Kali stick and knife like things are all over the place.  I still have my eyes on that staple remover as a great device of pain.


----------



## Gemini (May 1, 2006)

Being a practitioner of a sword art, I'd hardly go walking around the street with a Katana, but the same principles and motion can be used with a stick or umbrella. tried it. It works.


----------



## DeLamar.J (May 2, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Which weapon do you use in the dojang or dojo and which one's would you use if you was on the streets.
> 
> The way I see it some weapons are for show in the school and some are really meant for the confortation on the street, so which is your favorite in the school and out of the school.
> 
> ...


I like my mag lite. I keep it right by my emergency brake in my car.


----------



## MJS (May 2, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Which weapon do you use in the dojang or dojo and which one's would you use if you was on the streets.
> 
> The way I see it some weapons are for show in the school and some are really meant for the confortation on the street, so which is your favorite in the school and out of the school.
> 
> ...


 
I too would have to go with sticks, a blade and a bo.  As its been said, there are many empty hand translations from the stick, as well as using other items as an improvised weapon.  The same can be said of the bo.  A broom stick would work just fine.  The blade is just a shorter version of the stick.  They can also be supplemented with other pointy objects such as a pen or pencil.

Mike


----------



## KenpoTex (May 2, 2006)

I like knives and sticks for many of the reasons that have already been mentioned.  Sticks are great because there are many everyday items that can make good improvised impact weapons.  I really like knives because there is no place in the U.S. (to my knowledge) where you can't carry some sort of knife.  There are however, places where you can't carry a purpose-designed impact weapon.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 2, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> Everything that you learn with a stick can also be done with emptyhand!



Gonna have to disagree there, sticks and empty hands use different strikes, different defence, different tactics, and well just about everything is different...

Sure you "could" do a lot of it, but the question becomes why?  wouldn't be half as effective as doing stuff that is better suited for not having a weapon.

Anyways, if practicality is the goal I'd vote for training (and sparring) with a wide range of weapons as you never know what you'll have available.  Sticks of varying lengths are a good start, knives as well, anything else you can toss in won't hurt either


----------



## MJS (May 2, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Gonna have to disagree there, sticks and empty hands use different strikes, different defence, different tactics, and well just about everything is different...


 
While modifications will have to be made, the basic idea will be kept the same.  In Arnis, we have whats known as the 12 angles of attack.  There are 12 standard disarms, as well as many variations.  Taking the standard 12, the disarms can be applied empty hand.  



> Sure you "could" do a lot of it, but the question becomes why? wouldn't be half as effective as doing stuff that is better suited for not having a weapon.


 
Thats the beauty of this art.  Why not do it?  As I said above, there are countless variations of empty hand defense.

Mike


----------

